# Mummy tummy!



## quandolak (Dec 23, 2006)

.......


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

are you already slender?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

If you're already slender, doing these exercises will strengthen your abdomen. I won't say you'll look exactly like you did prior to having a baby but they'll help.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 23, 2006)

The last one is especially good because it works the lower transverse abdominis, which is just SHREDDED due to pregnancy and delivery.


----------



## quandolak (Dec 24, 2006)

...........


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, Shimmer is good for bringin' on the pain for the greater good of your bod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She turned me onto that site as well.  It is a great site.  It did well by me.  Good luck


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2006)

The second to last one is theone that had me crying in surrender. God in Heaven. WOW.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 25, 2006)

OK if you're up against a deadline and it's gonna take some serious time commitment to toning back up.....then my recommendation is to get a little help i.e. try Spanx or www.lipoinabox.com

Works wonders in seconds and you don't have to worry how your belly looks in that hot dress/etc...

My baby is 6 years old and I still don't have flat abs again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Albeit, my trainer is working my as$ off but I'm not sure I'll ever regain pre-pregnancy flat belly.   Oh well....

HTH


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

Deffinatly do cardio. This will melt any extra layer of fat on your stomach, leaving just muscle to work with. Plus it's great for your heart.

Second, do about 40-50 crunches a day. No more than this though; *if you do too many, the process will be slower. *

Perhaps you could take up yoga as well. It's awesome for toning and really helps you relax.

I highly recomend it.


----------

